# Guess the film from the 42:00 screenshot.



## keybored (Jul 8, 2012)

In this thread we take screenshots of films at the 42 minute mark and post them here. Then try and guess the films.

Here are some for starters, I'll be back in a couple of hours.


1







2






3






4






5


----------



## Reno (Jul 8, 2012)

5. is from Hesher.

2, 3 and 4 all look familiar to me.


----------



## keybored (Jul 8, 2012)

Reno said:


> 5. is from Hesher.



Yes


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 8, 2012)

I have no idea.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 8, 2012)

2 We need to talk about Kevin.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 8, 2012)

4 is hanna


----------



## keybored (Jul 8, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> 2 We need to talk about Kevin.


Yes!
That one and Hesher were the two I thought people would be _least_ likely to get. Bloody urbans.

Some more?

1






2






3






4






5


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 8, 2012)

Bob_the_lost said:


> 4 is hanna


 
Not on my copy it isn't


----------



## keybored (Jul 8, 2012)

Bob_the_lost said:


> 4 is hanna


Yes 

By the way if anyone else is going to join in you may find that bang-on 42:00 is a part of the film that would be near impossible to recognise. If you think you need to go a few seconds either side till being able to take a snap that should be at least vaguely familiar to someone who has seen that film, please do that.


----------



## keybored (Jul 8, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Not on my copy it isn't
> 
> View attachment 20916


 
That's @40:22 on mine http://i.imgur.com/O36Vu.jpg
I think we're ok to make allowances for the many different versions and releases of any given movie.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 8, 2012)

keybored said:


> 1


Heat.


keybored said:


>


Robin Hood?


----------



## keybored (Jul 8, 2012)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Heat.



Yes.



Bob_the_lost said:


> Robin Hood?



He has been. But not in this film.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Ax^ (Jul 8, 2012)

gladiator


----------



## zenie (Jul 8, 2012)

keybored said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 4


 
No idea but I think I want to see it


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 8, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


Taken.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 8, 2012)

2 - Unthinkable?






3 Tyrannasaur?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> View attachment 20922


Matter of Life and Death?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 8, 2012)

How do you do a capture?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## keybored (Jul 8, 2012)

D'wards said:


> 2 - Unthinkable?
> 3 Tyrannasaur?



Spot on 

What media player are you using to watch films?


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


The Shining?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


 
The film name is showing at the top


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:


> In this thread we take screenshots of films at the 42 minute mark and post them here. Then try and guess the films.
> 
> Here are some for starters, I'll be back in a couple of hours.
> 
> ...


 
The Exterminator?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2012)

Doh.... lol


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2012)

D'wards said:


> How do you do a capture?


just pause it
screenshot it
paste into paint or simple pic editing thingy
crop
select all and copy
then host/upload


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2012)

*




*


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> The Exterminator?


No, sorry.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2012)

*



*


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

ddraig said:


> just pause it
> screenshot it
> paste into paint or simple pic editing thingy
> crop
> ...



^

Anyone lucky enough to be using VLC will be able to just 
>Video
>Take Snapshot
...and it will do it all for you and save to "My Pictures" (Windows).
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Blazing Saddles?


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Billy Elliot?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:


> In this thread we take screenshots of films at the 42 minute mark and post them here. Then try and guess the films.
> 
> Here are some for starters, I'll be back in a couple of hours.
> 
> ...


 
Kill The Irishman
(the legs sticking out from under the car reminded me)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

D'wards said:


> Matter of Life and Death?


Yes


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Kill The Irishman
> (the legs sticking out from under the car reminded me)


Yes 

I thought the garbage truck would have been the big clue.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

ddraig said:


> just pause it
> screenshot it
> paste into paint or simple pic editing thingy
> crop
> ...


 
I can't fucking crop it in paint


----------



## albionism (Jul 9, 2012)

Kes!


----------



## albionism (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I can't fucking crop it in paint


How I crop in Paint (there may be better ways)...

>Edit >Select All

Then drag the image to left and up to get rid of anything to the left and above the image that you don't want. You'll now have white bars to the right and below the image. If you look carefully you'll see tiny black markers half-way up the canvas on the right, and half-way across the canvas on the bottom. Drag those markers left and up to get rid of the white bars and anything you wanted to crop on the bottom and right of the image.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:


> How I crop in Paint (there may be better ways)...
> 
> >Edit >Select All
> 
> Then drag the image to left and up to get rid of anything to the left and above the image that you don't want. You'll now have white bars to the right and below the image. If you look carefully you'll see tiny black markers half-way up the canvas on the right, and half-way across the canvas on the bottom. Drag those markers left and up to get rid of the white bars and anything you wanted to crop on the bottom and right of the image.


 
I worked out how to do it, saved and before I uploaded to photobucket, checked what it looked like and the bit with the actual film showing was black... :consfused: 
Tried the whole process again, same thing. Looks fine in paint though. 
I have now lost the will to live. 

Cheers though.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)

God Bless America

Saw it friday...really enjoyed it.


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I worked out how to do it, saved and before I uploaded to photobucket, checked what it looked like and the bit with the actual film showing was black... :consfused:
> Tried the whole process again, same thing. Looks fine in paint though.
> I have now lost the will to live.
> 
> Cheers though.


 


That's happened to me and I can't remember why it did that >.<
It's worth installing and using VLC player anyway, not just for the screenshot function but because it plays pretty much everything without having to mess around with codecs and stuff.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:


> That's happened to me and I can't remember why it did that >.<
> It's worth installing and using VLC player anyway, not just for the screenshot function but because it plays pretty much everything without having to mess around with codecs and stuff.


 
I already was using VLC but it was an old version and didn't have the screenshot option. 
Have un-installed the old one and installing the new one. 

OMG that is soooo much better


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

renegadechicken said:


> God Bless America
> 
> Saw it friday...really enjoyed it.



Yes 


Spoiler



The second he's about to launch her phone.



Only this one of my first ten unsolved


keybored said:


> 4



Plus one from quoad which is doing my head in and two from albionism (I want to say The Krays for the top one but it isn't right is it?).


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm stuck on number 4 but it does look very familiar.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you keybored


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)

kittyP said:


>


the descent 2?


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

The Descent?


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:
			
		

> The Descent?



Yes 

 @ Rc


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)

well done KB.... looked so much like the mine shaft at the start of Descent 2.


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

More...


1






2






3






4






5


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

renegadechicken said:


> well done KB.... looked so much like the mine shaft at the start of Descent 2.


I didn't even know there was a #2


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)

limitless


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:


> I didn't even know there was a #2


It's worth a watch...i enjoyed it, not as good as descent but its still okay.


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

Last five before bed. Also making up some more rules for the thread as I go along (if no correct answer after x posts, poster has to name film on request. Arbitrarily set at 90 posts for now, so if no one has guessed correctly a film from eg. post #7, by the time the thread reaches post #97, poster of #7 should name the film when asked).

1






2






3





4






5


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)

stone


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

renegadechicken said:


> stone


No no no. You'll kick yourself.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:
			
		

> More...
> 
> 4



4. Let the right one in?


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 9, 2012)

not the mechanic?


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

You're both correct.

It is Let The Right One In and it's not The Mechanic.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:
			
		

> Last five before bed. Also making up some more rules for the thread as I go along (if no correct answer after x posts, poster has to name film on request. Arbitrarily set at 90 posts for now, so if no one has guessed correctly a film from eg. post #7, by the time the thread reaches post #97, poster of #7 should name the film when asked).
> 
> 
> 3



3. Burn after reading?


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

kittyP said:


> 3. Burn after reading?


4 tbh.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:
			
		

> 4 tbh.



My phone is fucking the pics up 
But one the one with George Clooney and Francis Mcsomething is Burn After Reading isn't it?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

It's so frustrating! ALL of your last ones really ring bells but I can't find them in my head


----------



## Ranu (Jul 9, 2012)

This page

1. Robocop?
2. The Dark Knight
3. Wanted
4. Burn After Reading
5. American History X?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

Way, way back on post number 12 is one that no-one's got yet which I find astonishing as it's one of the most iconic films of the 20th century.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Way, way back on post number 12 is one that no-one's got yet which I find astonishing as it's one of the most iconic films of the 20th century.


Gone with the wind?

The *only* one I've even half recognised so far is Kes


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Gone with the wind?


Nope


----------



## Voley (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, Kes is the only one I've got so far, too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## Voley (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a great scene, that bit. I always liked the kid that gets sent off for swearing at the psycho games teacher.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

Just that screenshot makes me laugh. There is such comedy in cold boys knobbly knees.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't seen Kes for >16yrs, either. Probably in 4th form English. Which says something about its memorability.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

I think it's the only example I can think of where the film is equal to or better than the book.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Way, way back on post number 12 is one that no-one's got yet which I find astonishing as it's one of the most iconic films of the 20th century.


 
Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

No


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 9, 2012)

NB: turns out the answer to this is 'every single film you screencap from iTunes.'

e2a: that pattern _properly _makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 9, 2012)

^^Aliens


----------



## IC3D (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Balbi (Jul 9, 2012)

They Live is #1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> View attachment 20921


 
Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

No, someone already guessed that wrongly too.


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

Ranu said:


> This page
> 
> 1. Robocop?
> 2. The Dark Knight
> ...


5/5


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 9, 2012)

2 - City of God
4 - Let the Right One In


----------



## nastybobby (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> View attachment 20922


 
A matter of life and death?


----------



## nastybobby (Jul 9, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kes?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> A matter of life and death?


Already been guessed, as has Kes. Any luck with the one on post number 12?


----------



## N_igma (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Already been guessed, as has Kes. Any luck with the one on post number 12?


 
Citizen Kane?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Already been guessed, as has Kes. Any luck with the one on post number 12?


The bloke at the door looks like Chaplin to me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, someone already guessed that wrongly too.


 
NATIONAL VELVET!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Citizen Kane?


No


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

souljacker said:


> The bloke at the door looks like Chaplin to me.


Well observed


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> NATIONAL VELVET!


No


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No


 
_WHat?!_


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:


> The film name is showing at the top


 
and I still got it wrong.  I thought it was An American Werewolf in London.


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 2 - City of God
> 4 - Let the Right One In


Yes (kittyP already got LTROI though).


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2012)

I can do loads when im home tonight.... if i get time


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 9, 2012)

True Grit (the second one on post #88)?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> View attachment 20921


 
The Tramp?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

No


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2012)

City lights


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

No


----------



## souljacker (Jul 9, 2012)

The Gold Rush?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> View attachment 20921


 
Modern Times?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2012)

A randomly chosen from IMDb Charlie Chaplin movie?


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A randomly chosen from IMDb Charlie Chaplin movie?


I've been checking every Chaplin film of similar length on IMDB and still can't get it >.<


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:


> I've been checking every Chaplin film of similar length on IMDB and still can't get it >.<


 
This is from Modern Times and I don't think it's it... the sleeves are wrong


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Modern Times?


We have a winner!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> We have a winner!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> This is from Modern Times and I don't think it's it... the sleeves are wrong


It's the dream sequence just after the words _Can you imagine us in a little home like that? _ come on screen and the cow walks obligingly to the dream kitchen door and Charlie milks it,


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's the dream sequence just after the words _Can you imagine us in a little home like that? _ come on screen and the cow walks obligingly to the dream kitchen door and Charlie milks it,


 
I did think it'd be a dream sequence as it looks far too pastoral for anything I remember seeing of his


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

1







2






3






4






5


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:


> 4


 


zenie said:


> No idea but I think I want to see it


 
Doesn't look like anyone is getting it so here you go. It's from Bronson.


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

albionism said:


> View attachment 20923


 
Get Carter!


----------



## YouSir (Jul 9, 2012)

2- Four Lions
4 - Boondock Saints?


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

YouSir said:


> 2- Four Lions
> 4 - Boondock Saints?


Both right (you meant 5 not 4, right?).


----------



## YouSir (Jul 9, 2012)

keybored said:


> Both right (you meant 5 not 4, right?).


 
Yesidid.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2012)

4 = The Town


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2012)

1 = Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (original)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

A


----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2012)

belboid said:


> 1 = Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (original)


 
It's good, but it's not the one.


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2012)

She's in the hossie!  Duh, must be the third one, mmm ... Hornets Nest


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

B


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> B
> View attachment 20947


Bleak Moments?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

C


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

belboid said:


> Bleak Moments?


No


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2012)

1






2






3






4






5


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2012)

6






7






8






9






10


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 9, 2012)

3 Shaun Of The Dead?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2012)

Bingo.... now the other 9


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Bingo.... now the other 9


What about my A, B, C and now....D?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Is 9 Team America?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2012)

yup


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

E


----------



## belboid (Jul 10, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> E
> View attachment 20950


Life Aquatic With Steve Zisou


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

belboid said:


> Life Aquatic With Steve Zisou


Yes


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 10, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Gregorys Girl


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Gregorys Girl


No, and it's been guessed already.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 10, 2012)

@ Bob
#1 Smokey n bandit
#8 Half Baked
#9 Team America


----------



## souljacker (Jul 10, 2012)

10. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 10, 2012)

Bob's 6 = Bad Santa


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

souljacker said:


> 10. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


 I knew it was familiar! I took my boy to see that for his birthday, many many moons ago.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2012)

42_1


42_2



42_3


42_4


42_5


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> B
> View attachment 20947


 
Attack the Block?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 2


 
The Silver Streak!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Attack the Block?


Yes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2012)

This is fun. The screengrabs look great. It's like a photo but different... uh, iyswim


----------



## The Boy (Nov 13, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry about the mega bump.  Missed this first time around.

Is 2 The Producers?  3 is Shaun of the Dead and 4 is *deffo* Hackers.  1 isn't tremors, but I can't get that out of my head.  5 looks familiar but no idea.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 14, 2012)

*Bored much*

1.


2.


3.
j

4.


5.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Sorry about the mega bump. Missed this first time around.
> 
> Is 2 The Producers? 3 is Shaun of the Dead and 4 is *deffo* Hackers. 1 isn't tremors, but I can't get that out of my head. 5 looks familiar but no idea.


 
1. Smoky and the Bandit?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 14, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Sorry about the mega bump. Missed this first time around.
> 
> Is 2 The Producers? 3 is Shaun of the Dead and 4 is *deffo* Hackers. 1 isn't tremors, but I can't get that out of my head. 5 looks familiar but no idea.


 
Silver Streak, and i think from memory 5 is Hobo with a Shotgun 

1 is defo smoky and the Bandit


----------



## Reno (Nov 14, 2012)

1.
View attachment 25065

Little Miss Sunshine

2.
View attachment 25066

Jessica Harper in Shock Treatment

3.
View attachment 25067

I think it's the Italian Star Wars knock off The Humanoid


4.
View attachment 25068

Annette O'Toole. I think it's in 48 Hours


----------



## Reno (Nov 14, 2012)

double post


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 14, 2012)

Reno said:


> 1.
> 2.
> Jessica Harper in Shock Treatment


 
Correct! Others are wrong, though. All I can say is that they are all taken from my favourite films...


----------



## Reno (Nov 14, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> 42_4
> View attachment 20957


 
Left Bank


----------



## emanymton (Nov 14, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> *Bored much*
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 25065
> ...


Is 3 masters of the university (or whatever the he man film was called) and 5 crouching tiger hidden dragon?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 14, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Is 3 masters of the university...
> 5 crouching tiger hidden dragon?


 
Yes, and no. 1, 4 and 5 still to go...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 14, 2012)

3. Skeletor's head bounty hunter in Masters of the Universe.  Don't know the actor.

5. Chuluuny Khulan from Mongol.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 14, 2012)

That's the one!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2012)

Reno said:


> Left Bank


Dat klopt

4 = _Left Bank_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2012)

42_6


42_7


42_8


42_9


42_10


----------



## emanymton (Nov 14, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Yes, and no. 1, 4 and 5 still to go...


Well 1 out of 2 is okish. For some reason I now want to go and see if I can download a copy of masters of the universe.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm tempted to post a clue for 4, so...

As I've already said, I've posted shots from my favourite films, but I decided one of them would be too obvious, so I chose another film featuring the same actor...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 15, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> 42_6
> 
> 42_7
> View attachment 25075
> ...


 
42_7
View attachment 25075

Bernie

42_8
View attachment 25076

Ned Kelly


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 42_7
> View attachment 25075
> 
> Bernie
> ...


Correctamundo on both counts


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 15, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Correctamundo on both counts


 
I enjoyed Bernie....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2012)

You look the type


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 15, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> You look the type


 
There's a type?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2012)

There's always a type


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


Still three left to go on mine, dammit


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## emanymton (Feb 26, 2017)

Ranbay said:


>


Robocop (already poated upthread by the way)
Labyrinth 
Don't know 
Don't know, but feel like I should.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 26, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Don't know, but feel like I should.


Superman II I think


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2017)

Superman 1978 Theatrical


----------



## emanymton (Feb 26, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Superman 1978 Theatrical


Was just thinking it might be the first one not the second.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh yes I forgot he goes back there in the first one too


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2017)

Come one then the others now


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 26, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Come one then the others now


The last one is the prostitutes scene from American Psycho ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2017)

Robocop
Labyrinth
Layer Cake
Superman


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2017)

?
Hi Fidelity
The Wizard Of Oz
American Psycho


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> ?
> Hi Fidelity
> The Wizard Of Oz
> American Psycho



1 right


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Robocop
> Labyrinth
> Layer Cake
> Superman



all right


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## keybored (Oct 27, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2017)

Baby Driver


----------

